# Pacific Aviation Museum



## Hellcat_Brown (Jul 12, 2007)

If you are planning a trip this summer to Hawaii, you gotta check this place out!
One of the original hangers on Pearl has already been converted to an awesome museum. The second hanger is what I'm really excited about...but it won't be open until 2009. Check out the photo gallery here:

Pacific Aviation Musuem Photo Gallery

The museums website is here:

Pacific Aviation Museum - Pearl Harbor, Hawaii

Has anyone seen the current museum recently and like to discuss?


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up.

This is another reason for me to visit Hawaii.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2007)

The Zero that used to be in Camarillo at the CAF museum is now part of the Pacific museum. Glad to see that it got put back together and is on display.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 22, 2007)

Yep. Looks great.


----------



## Rusker (Aug 22, 2007)

I was in Hawaii this spring to visit Pearl Harbor and didn't even know about this Air Museum. I believe it had recently opened. My day was already full of things to do so I figured a return trip would be in order once the Museum got a little bigger.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2007)

This is great !!

My last visit to Hawaii was July of '67. I'm afraid I will never get back.

Charles


----------



## Rusker (Aug 22, 2007)

ccheese, now you have a reason to go back.


----------



## Zeke_Freak (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh boy! I'm going to Oahu next December, and I definately plan to spend some time at this museum. Will be there for the 70th anniversary of the Pearl Harbor attack.

ooOOooo...."Ranked #8 aviation attraction in the nation."

Leif


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 14, 2011)

My step daughter WAS going to go in December for a high school band concert at Pearl. They were going to have 2000 kids from North Texas high schools all playing together for the 70th anniversary. I was all excited to go, especially for this event, and yesterday she tells me she doesn't want to be in band anymore.

Oh well, I guess I can still go, but it was going to be cheaper to book it through the school.


----------



## cptsmith (Jan 14, 2011)

I was there 2 years ago. A couple I worked with moved to Hawai to work at the museum, one designed alot of the displays and worked in the restoration shop. On Dec 7 we went to a ceremony they had at Ewa airfield. All that was left was an overgrown runway and hangar foundation.


----------



## davparlr (Jan 14, 2011)

Zeke_Freak said:


> Oh boy! I'm going to Oahu next December, and I definately plan to spend some time at this museum. Will be there for the 70th anniversary of the Pearl Harbor attack.
> 
> ooOOooo...."Ranked #8 aviation attraction in the nation."
> 
> Leif



I looked at that list and, while I have not seen most of these, I have seen two that is a must for aviation enthusiast. First is the AF Museum in Dayton, Oh. It has the B-70 and B-2 (test article) and many, many more, almost every AF aircraft, and some German WWII aircraft. Second would be "Planes of Fame" in Chino, California. They fly their museum pieces! They have incredible air shows.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 14, 2011)

Having been to both of those as well, I would highly recommend them.


----------



## Zeke_Freak (Jan 14, 2011)

Would love to see both of those. We have some airshows locally, and a tiny museum locally. They were restoring a Spitfire at one point, but the last I heard they had sold the project. Which kind of ticks me off, because people donated money for the project. Other than that, we don't get too many WWII aircraft. I recall one Harvard. Actually, the closest thing here... but its pretty darn neat... is the only two remaining Martin Mars flying boats. Almost in my back yard. Both still operational.

Besides the Pacific Aviation Museum, on my 'MUST DO' list for Hawaii, is going to Pearl Harbor in the early morning of the Dec 7th, and watching the sun rise.

Leif


----------



## Zeke_Freak (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, most of a year later and I'm getting ready for our visit to Oahu in December. We booked out tickets for the Pacific Aviation Museum, as they have a 50% off deal on their premium tour. $15 per adult, instead of the usual $30. Just thought I would mention it here in case anyone else is planning to go in the near future.

They have some fantastic planes there... including two of my favorites, the 'zeke' and Dauntless. 

Some good videos:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeuP1Twsnl0_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWmpeqNry5M_

Great news story re: the Dauntless pulled out of Lake Michigan, now restored at the museum.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST2GTw34EBs_


Leif


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 7, 2011)

Have a great trip Leif. I envy you. Take lots of pics.


----------

